# 

## Redakcja

*Czy macie poczucie, że Forum Muratora to wspólnota? My takie poczucie mamy. Forumowiczów jednoczy marzenie o domu, realizacja marzeń, życie w domu, pasja do ogrodu. Jednoczy nas to, co jest treścią ciekawego życia. A jednoczy także wtedy, kiedy na świecie i wokół nas wcale nie jest wesoło.

Życzymy Wam na Święta Wielkanocne odpoczynku, radości, przyjemności. Mokrego Śmigusa Dyngusa. 
Wesołych Świąt!

Redakcja

*

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Redakcji i wszystkim Forumowiczom Życzę pogodnych, pełnych ciepła rodzinnego Świąt. Niech to będzie czas uroczy życzę miłej Wielkanocy.
Pozdrawiam świątecznie.

----------


## anSi

*Świątecznych w swej istocie świąt, wiosennej pogody, rodzinnych spotkań przy stole, zdrowia, humoru, radości...Niech się święci, niech się dzieje...*

----------


## Rohan

Nawzajem! Niech sie daży

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> W stu procentach zgadzam się z moim przedmówcą. Widać, że jak najbardziej zna się na rzeczy i wie co mówi!
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> Prawnik Myszków


No nie do końca bo życzenia dotyczyły Świąt Wielkanocnych w 2018 roku.

Redakcji i forumowiczom życzę wszelkiej pomyślności w nadchodzącym Nowym Roku 2021.
Pozdrawiam noworocznie.

----------


## Jacentykot

dziękuje wzajemnie

----------


## MisMalis

Dziękuję po czasie ale również dziękuję! etorba.pl

----------


## MariuszBalejak12

:spam:

----------


## teleskopo5

dzięki

----------

